# Combat Marine Outdoors Shoalwater boat raffle April 26th



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1341434


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Winner will be drawn today at 3pm at the seadrift school.


----------

